# WOW! New DNS Service is ULTRA FAST!



## Troutmagnet

So I was reading a rather interesting article on a new DNS vendor in the U.S. that has been advertising an ultra fast DNS service in exchange for ads being displayed to you from their partners ONLY when you look up a false address by mistake... instead of seeing a "cannot find.." error dialog, you get an ad from one of their supporters...

Apparently they also guarantee that they filter phishing, spoofs and other cooties from your surfing as an extra sweetening of the deal...

So I figured... what the heck! Bell's DNS servers are notoriously slow to resolve, what have I got to lose, since I rarely ever mis-type an address?...

MAN oh, MAN is it EVER faster! I'm actually somewhat flabergasted as to how much snappier my surfing is now that I've added these IP addresses to my Network settings! It truly shows how much Bell's poor DNS resolution was affecting my quality of online life!!!

Anyway, I suggest you do the same and let me know if YOU notice any improvements!

Here:

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Happy surfing!


----------



## Vexel

Troutmagnet said:


> So I was reading a rather interesting article on a new DNS vendor in the U.S. that has been advertising an ultra fast DNS service in exchange for ads being displayed to you from their partners ONLY when you look up a false address by mistake... instead of seeing a "cannot find.." error dialog, you get an ad from one of their supporters...
> 
> Apparently they also guarantee that they filter phishing, spoofs and other cooties from your surfing as an extra sweetening of the deal...
> 
> So I figured... what the heck! Bell's DNS servers are notoriously slow to resolve, what have I got to lose, since I rarely ever mis-type an address?...
> 
> MAN oh, MAN is it EVER faster! I'm actually somewhat flabergasted as to how much snappier my surfing is now that I've added these IP addresses to my Network settings! It truly shows how much Bell's poor DNS resolution was affecting my quality of online life!!!
> 
> Anyway, I suggest you do the same and let me know if YOU notice any improvements!
> 
> Here:
> 
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220
> 
> Happy surfing!


Holy!  :clap:

Thanks!


----------



## SoyMac

What's "DNS"? Is that the same as DSL?


----------



## Vexel

DNS is "Domain Name Server"

It's what helps you to resolve the sites that you are visiting for one, and a host of other things.

DNS

To change them, open up your network preferences. Under TCP/IP you should see DNS Servers.. you can just enter those numbers in the box. I definitely noticed a speed boost in surfing.


----------



## macuserforlife

Oh no, I just added these addresses and now I don't have the time to make a coffee, eat lunch and run down the shop for milk while I wait for Videotrons's DNS server to open every page.

.... the cafeine withdrawal headaches..... the constant irritability,,,, the hunger ...the dehydration....


What have you done???!!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

zoom zoom
thank you !!!


----------



## Vexel

I've been putting it to the test. Emptied Cache, Deleted History.. etc.. It still flies. Thanks for the mighty boost.


----------



## jdurston

Sweet! It actually works. Before there was always a delay before a page would start to load after I clicked on a link. Now the page starts to load almost instantly.


----------



## hhk

I don't notice any difference and when I input an invalid URL I still get the error page. Maybe I did something wrong. Is there anyway to confirm the DNS settings?


----------



## jdurston

You must not have it set up properly. If I enter http://www.ehmac1234.com I get an Open DNS branded page.


----------



## jdurston

Here is a link to learn more.

http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## gridtalker

Troutmagnet said:


> So I was reading a rather interesting article on a new DNS vendor in the U.S. that has been advertising an ultra fast DNS service in exchange for ads being displayed to you from their partners ONLY when you look up a false address by mistake... instead of seeing a "cannot find.." error dialog, you get an ad from one of their supporters...<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> Apparently they also guarantee that they filter phishing, spoofs and other cooties from your surfing as an extra sweetening of the deal...
> 
> So I figured... what the heck! Bell's DNS servers are notoriously slow to resolve, what have I got to lose, since I rarely ever mis-type an address?...
> 
> MAN oh, MAN is it EVER faster! I'm actually somewhat flabergasted as to how much snappier my surfing is now that I've added these IP addresses to my Network settings! It truly shows how much Bell's poor DNS resolution was affecting my quality of online life!!!
> 
> Anyway, I suggest you do the same and let me know if YOU notice any improvements!
> 
> Here:
> 
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220
> 
> Happy surfing!


Thanks its flying now


----------



## hhk

Working just fine on my PC but not on my Mac. Here are my settings. Do you see anything wrong here?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

did u press 'apply'?
if yes, try 'renew dhcp lease'
if problem still persists, repair permissions (or better yet run OnyX), then restart


----------



## hhk

Renew DHCP Lease worked. Thanks.


----------



## Jestered

You can also go here:

http://welcome.opendns.com/

To find out if it is working. You will get a welcome page if it is working.


----------



## Todd

My first thought is that giving an unknown company in another country information about all of your websurfing, email and other Internet activity so they can use it to sell advertising is not a good idea.


----------



## Vexel

Todd said:


> My first thought is that giving an unknown company in another country information about all of your websurfing, email and other Internet activity so they can use it to sell advertising is not a good idea.


I don't see a difference between Bell or Rogers doing it.. or another company.


----------



## moonsocket

Works great, thanks!


----------



## jdurston

Doesn't work through my college's WIFI network. But it works great at home.


----------



## Aero

Vexel said:


> I don't see a difference between Bell or Rogers doing it.. or another company.



You can be sure that rogers or bell won't be selling the information (sites) that you visited from a third party company. WIth opendns you can't be sure, I'm not saying that they(opendns) do though.


----------



## imachungry

Thanks! Awesome!


----------



## Todd

Vexel said:


> I don't see a difference between Bell or Rogers doing it.. or another company.


The difference is that you have a relationship with your ISP. You know who they are and as a customer, you have a say in what they are allowed and are not allowed to do with statistics about you. Paying money for a service gives you rights.

If you use the servers of OpenDNS, there's no business relationship. You willingly participate in their science experiment and they can do whatever they want with the data they collect.


----------



## Vexel

Works for Me! 



> The point
> This privacy policy covers important ground, as briefly as possible. Please read it.
> The unwritten policy?
> If we can't look our mothers in the eye about what we're doing, then it's not the right thing.


----------



## imachungry

Todd said:


> The difference is that you have a relationship with your ISP. You know who they are and as a customer, you have a say in what they are allowed and are not allowed to do with statistics about you. Paying money for a service gives you rights.
> 
> If you use the servers of OpenDNS, there's no business relationship. You willingly participate in their science experiment and they can do whatever they want with the data they collect.


Sorry, I don't have any faith in what any large company is doing with my data. I think you're naive in this respect.


----------



## monokitty

Wow! Uber-fast! I like!


----------



## Todd

imachungry said:


> Sorry, I don't have any faith in what any large company is doing with my data. I think you're naive in this respect.


I think you are too.


----------



## MannyP Design

Absolutely no improvement... both on Videotron and Bell.

Meh.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Paying money for a service gives you rights.


with bell and rogers?
you've got to be joking


----------



## Apple101

Todd said:


> The difference is that you have a relationship with your ISP. You know who they are and as a customer, you have a say in what they are allowed and are not allowed to do with statistics about you. Paying money for a service gives you rights.
> 
> If you use the servers of OpenDNS, there's no business relationship. You willingly participate in their science experiment and they can do whatever they want with the data they collect.


I have tried the OpenDNS service, and have found absolutely no difference in speeds. I guess if you have ultra high speed it doesn't matter  
Todd makes a valid point with regards to how the company manages your privacy. It is that reason in which I have taken into consideration that made me delete the DNS server entries on both my router, and Mac OS X.


----------



## imachungry

I've noticed quite a boost.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

not much difference here. still slow. the error page shows up ok so i know i've applied the change correctly.


----------



## jdurston

It probably depends on what sort of DNS service your getting now. Download speeds are the same. What has really gotten faster is that lag between entering an address and waiting for a page to appear.

Those of you on Bell who haven't noticed a difference, are you in an upgraded service area? I know Bell has selectively increased bandwidth in some areas of Toronto and may have given better DNS service to people in those areas as well. (mere speculation)

I'm in Waterloo with Bell High Speed, I get 180KB down and 80KB up. I've noticed a big difference surfing with OpenDNS.


----------



## rollee

it works thanks. seems snappier.

for those using airport networks, be sure to change DNS on the network preferences and airport base station together.


----------



## imachungry

Apple101 said:


> imachungry you have been inside of Sympatico before? Why change your post? Were exactly were you at Sympatico?


Thanks for posting that--much appreciated.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

NOTHING is private on the internet

"Trust no one"
- Fox Mulder


----------



## imachungry

edit


----------



## AppleAuthority

Using OpenDNS with my ISP's web accelerator makes surfing on dial up a little less painful. Yes, I did notice the slight speed increase with the new servers.


----------



## Vexel

FWIW, I decided to open up Windows in BootCamp and see how they worked there.. definitely a LOT faster for Firefox on Windows XP.


----------



## Heart

I am going to look up some more information. 

But should this be put into the router (Airport or other) or just in each computer?

I don't see a real difference right now, in changing the computer.

PB12" Tiger > Airport > Airport Express> DLink Wired Router > Rogers > Internet


EDIT: Page two!?! What page two!?! 
Oh that page two!!!! :lmao: 



.


----------



## 20DDan

I use Rogers Extreme here and my sites seem to load slower. It wait's until the whole website is loaded and them bang, the whole thing. I find it faster the way I had it before.. going back. but thank's anyways... It works for some, not me.


----------



## Glipt

Rogers extreme. Definite speed boost. Thanks.


----------



## Troutmagnet

Glipt said:


> Rogers extreme. Definite speed boost. Thanks.


Wow! Look at me!

I'm actually cool!

They like me! They really do!

 

And on a more serious note... using it at work made quite a vast improvement to web surfing and we use Bell's hideously over-saturated DNS services throughout our organization too, similar to the setup I have at home.

BTW: As a few people pointed out - this definitely will not increase your BANDWIDTH... it will only improve the amount of time the servers seek and return information to your Mac/PC after the URL request has been issued by your browser.

To improve your overall speed, you should also increase the cache size in the browser of your choice too...

I find response time has at least halved on average.

Nice find. I'm glad to share this with all of you...


----------



## An Old Soul

Updated my dns with your addresses, and WHOA.

Sweet Yeasus. Now, WHO's DNS is this (for peace of mind's sake)???

Edit - read the rest of the thread. 

I'm a bit dopey after a 15 hour workday.


----------



## MacDaddy

I have updated the DNS here at work in our Router, our 3 Base stations and in a few computers. I have noticed a huge increase, and so have a few others, but some have not. very strange indeed.

We are on a Managed Telus Service (If you want to call it a service). My personal thoughts on Telus and their support staff (Created while on hold with them)


----------



## An Old Soul

MacDaddy said:


> I have updated the DNS here at work in our Router, our 3 Base stations and in a few computers. I have noticed a huge increase, and so have a few others, but some have not. very strange indeed.
> 
> We are on a Managed Telus Service (If you want to call it a service). My personal thoughts on Telus and their support staff (Created while on hold with them)


My intuition about it tells me that perhaps those who have said it's not 'faster' think they were going to get bandwidth increases. It's only faster for DNS resolution.

I did however, notice a bit of a bandwidth increase myself, but this may be due to the way in which a bandwidth testing mechanism created in Java works. Most likely a timer goes off and begins to measure the data upload / download rates against the time it takes to send / recieve. With the new DNS, the data is sent / recieved quicker because the DNS is resolved faster.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

very nice. sped up safari for me quite nicely.


----------



## MannyP Design

An Old Soul said:


> My intuition about it tells me that perhaps those who have said it's not 'faster' think they were going to get bandwidth increases.


No, we didn't.


----------



## Macfury

This service is starting to alter the Google Search pages--and other pages as well, an putting in its own search terms.


----------



## jdurston

Macfury said:


> This service is starting to alter the Google Search pages--and other pages as well, an putting in its own search terms.


Can you elaborate, or provide an example?


----------



## Macfury

The Google page turned to an all-text version with no Google logo. It was a search for the term "Google." There was a small logo from "Open DNS" that you could click on and it would lead to a promotional article about the service.

I couldn't refresh the Google search page--just kept going back to that page. Once it offered the search term "China" and gave me results on that.

When I tried to switch to the CPUsed website I have bookmarked, instead of seeing their price list, I got a search engine with CPUsed as the search term.

It stopped doing it after about 20 minutes.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

hmm, i've been using it since the original post and have had no problems
perhaps it's some sort of Liberal conspiracy?


----------



## Macfury

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Liberal conspiracy?


A contradiction in terms--too much infighting.

I also changed my DNS the first time I saw this post. I wouldn't have suspected changing the DNS was the cause if there hadn't been a link to the company's promotional material there.


----------



## jdurston

Macfury said:


> A contradiction in terms--too much infighting.
> 
> I also changed my DNS the first time I saw this post. I wouldn't have suspected changing the DNS was the cause if there hadn't been a link to the company's promotional material there.



If you mispell or fail to complete a URL OpenDNS will present a page of ads and a search box. It states that clearly on their website, that is their source of revenue.

If their fudging your DNS requests, thats a big deal though.


----------



## Macfury

jdurston said:


> If you mispell or fail to complete a URL OpenDNS will present a page of ads and a search box.


I understood the terms of the service. This occurred while I was clicking toolbar bookmarks. Each of these were well establshed sites, with properly formated URLs I had used for six months or more.


----------



## HowEver

Macfury said:


> I understood the terms of the service. This occurred while I was clicking toolbar bookmarks. Each of these were well establshed sites, with properly formated URLs I had used for six months or more.


Sometimes even established sites go down, or go into service mode, but if this is happening with several at once or repeatedly I'd get rid of those OpenDNS references ASAP!

Compared to being tracked by Bell or whoever, this is insidious.


----------

